
Ask HN: Do you see a tech business “diaspora” increasing? How would it happen? - ccajas
With the increasing connectivity of people across their country with the internet being near-ubiquitous, and all over the world, we can foresee more traditional in-house work replaced with remote jobs, and the rapid spread of business ideas (both in tech and elsewhere). Does this seem to indicate a geographic homogenization of the tech industry?<p>Can an industry that just had a few exclusive higher quality networks by location opening up to witness equal opportunities of growth everywhere?<p>It would mean a different way of thinking what it means to have business collectives.<p>Today: &quot;X place is set to become the next tech hub&quot;<p>Tomorrow: No thinking about tech hubs, everywhere just is.<p>This can mean that the network effect is no longer dependent on location. Do you think that will follow.
======
muzani
Tech hubs are good for a reason - they're easier for investors to hunt for
deals and a good place for people to learn.

That said, tech does pay well, because it has quite a lot of impact and
commercializes very well. And anywhere with a high cluster of well paid people
is going to gentrify to hell.

We've also seen lots of cities have trouble building infra to catch up with
population growth. Places like Jakarta are overpopulated and/or
underdeveloped, and people would often work remotely from several hours drive
out of town.

Remote working might make things a lot better. It's likely that sales offices
could be centralized to a population hub and a R&D office might be fully
remote.

